# le volume s'avère endommagé et doit être réparé



## Alex3131 (27 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum, et sur Mac qui plus est. Depuis quelques jours mon Macbook Pro fonctionnant sous Lion 10.7.3 à un problème au démarrage.. Une barre de chargement apparait sous le logo Apple, se charge pendant 5/10 minutes puis disparait et l'ordinateur démarre normalement. A part ce problème au démarrage, je n'ai rien remarqué de différent lors de l'utilisation de mon Mac.

J'ai donc lancé une vérification de disque avec l'utilitaire et les messages suivant s'affichent : 

"Le nombre d'attributs étendus est incorrect (normalement 230311 au lieu de 230312)"
"Le nombre de listes de contrôle d'accès est incorrect (normalement 914 au lieu de 915)"
"Le volume Macintosh HD s'avère endommagé et doit être réparé"

Après avoir cherché longuement sur le forum, j'ai trouvé des personnes ayant des problèmes similaires, mais pas de solution...

J'ai essayé de démarrer mon ordinateur en "utilisateur unique" et de lancer la commande "fsck -fy". Cependant après trois tentatives, le problème n'est toujours pas réparé.  

J'ai donc plusieurs questions :
- J'ai fait une sauvegarde avec TimeMachine dès que j'ai eu mon Macbook, est-ce que formater et utiliser cette sauvegarde et ma seule solution ?
- Si je fait une sauvegarde avec TimeMachine de mon ordinateur actuel est ce que le problème reviendra après la réinstallation à partir de cette sauvegarde ou est ce que ca n'a rien à voir ?
- Pour mes etudes j'ai du installer une partition BootCamp, est ce que le problème peut provenir de là ?
- Si non, qu'est ce que j'ai bien pu faire pour que ce problème se produise...?
- Enfin, même si je me doute que la réponse sera surement positive, est ce que le problème peut empirer..?

Je n'ai mon MacBook Pro que depuis 3 mois, comprenez ma détresse ...  

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## PDD (28 Mars 2012)

As tu essayé de faire la réparation du disque avec les disques d'origine?


----------



## benjamin57 (28 Mars 2012)

Dès que tu démarres ton ordinateur, appuies sur Commande + R, ton mac va démarrer dans la partition de récupération, et ensuite tu lances l'utilitaire de disque puis tu sélectionnes "Macintosh HD" et tu appuies sur réparer.
J'avais le même problème et je l'ai résolu comme-ça.


----------



## Alex3131 (29 Mars 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses, malheureusement, l'utilitaire de disque qui tente de réparer mon DD après la commande "cmd+R" au démarrage me dit qu'il ne peut pas réparer ce disque et qu'il faut que je sauvegarde autant de fichier que possible avant de reformater... Et je ne peux pas essayer de réparer le problème avec le CD d'installation car il n'y avait pas de CD d'installation dans la boite quand j'ai acheté mon MacBook sur le site officiel Apple. Il semblerait que formater et utiliser ma sauvegarde TimeMachine soit ma seule option...

Je voulais alors savoir si je pouvais sauvegarder le contenu actuel de mon ordinateur avec TimeMachine, sans risquer de voir apparaitre le problème de nouveau dès que j'aurai réinstaller cette sauvegarde ?
Et est ce que TimeMachine sauvegarde aussi la partition BootCamp ?

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## edd72 (29 Mars 2012)

Oui, si tu peux démarrer sous OSX, tu dois pouvoir faire un TM qui ne reproduira pas le problème ensuite.

Non, TM ne sauvegarde pas ta partition Bootcamp (mais elle ne sera pas effacée si tu n'effaces que ta partition OSX pour ta réinstall). Winclone le fait.


----------



## Breizh44 (29 Mars 2012)

Moi j'ai eu le meme problème.
De dépis, j'ai laissé mon mac tout le temps en veille (sauf 3 redémarrages sous osx pour voir si le pb persistait)

Et là miracle, apres avoir relancé mac depuis windows (sur bootcamp (dans le menu bootcamp de la barre des menus windows)). Mon mac redémarre normalement.
Etonné, je lance l'utilitaire de disque sur osx puis sur RecoveryHD: Systeme OK, pas de défaut.

Il faut croire qu'après avoir mis la carte mère a jour 2 ou 3 fois (MAJ carte correspond à la loooooongue barre sous la pomme au démarrage) mon système se soit réparé tout seul.

2 conclusions...
1-On dirait bien que les macs s'auto régénèrent (lol)
2-attend peut-être un peu avant de reformater.

...et une question:
Tu n'aurais pas Win7 en bootcamp par hasard?


----------



## Alex3131 (31 Mars 2012)

Oui j'utilise windows 7, pourquoi ? Ca pourrait être la cause du problème ?
Je ne pense pas que mon Mac  "s'auto régénère" malheureusement, en effet depuis que le problème est apparu je continue à passer de Mac à Windows et à chaque fois la barre de chargement est de retour.. Je n'est pas essayé de redémarrer directement par le menu bootcamp quand je suis sous windows, je ne s'avais même pas que c'était possible. Je vais essayer, on verra bien. 
Merci en tout cas pour toutes vos réponses  

Et au fait, BestMDP, je viens de voir ta signature, le monde est petit, je fais mes études à l'ICAM de Toulouse !


----------



## Breizh44 (31 Mars 2012)

Moi je suis a l'Icam Vannes (venant de Nantes mais ils n'avaient pas la formation en alternance)
J'ai un gars de ma promo qui vient de Toulouse.
Et a propos de ma signature, il est bien mon petit affichage imitation crash windows?

Pour en revenir au sujet, si je te parle de windows c'est en effet parce que j'ai vu sur un forum de mac G (fais une recherche) que quelqu'un avait le même problème que toi et que c'était du a bootcamp sauce windows 7.

regarde toujours, on ne sait jamais


----------



## Alex3131 (31 Mars 2012)

Ben en fait je me doutais que ca venait de la partition bootcamp mais je comprend pas pourquoi il me dit que c'est le disque Mac qui est endommagé... En cherchant le menu bootcamp dont tu m'as parlé (que je n'ai pas trouvé...), je me suis dit que réparer la partition bootcamp ferait peut être pas de mal. C'est donc ce que j'ai fait, et une fois la réparation terminer et les pilotes bien tous réinstallés, j'ai relancé sous Mac la verification du disque. Le disque à toujours un problème, et je dois toujours le réparer, cependant, je n'est plus les mêmes message d'erreur qui s'affichent. Maintenant j'ai juste ce message : "Nombre incorrect de références de hiérarchie" 

Je me fais de faux espoirs ou est ce que ça serait pas déjà un peu mieux ? 

En tout cas il semble que c'est vraiment la partition BootCamp qui fait galérer... Je ne sais plus quoi faire..

Sinon pour ton imitation de crash windows ouais elle pète, bonne inspiration


----------



## Breizh44 (31 Mars 2012)

hierarchie me fait un peu penser a permissions (si tu vois ce que je veux dire).
D'après le sujet sur macg, c'est cet enfoiré de windows qui flingue le disque de démarrage de mac.
Le menu bootcamp se situe normalement dans le panneau de configuration et dans la barre des menus.
Si tu trouve vraiment pas je peux t'envoyer un screenshot.

Sinon soit tu va chez apple, soit tu formate ton disque puis réinstallation depuis ta sauvegarde.
Soit tu fait une manip dont je ne te parle pas (parce qu'en fait j'ai aucune idée de ce qu'on pourrait faire d'autre dans ce cas).

PS: ce correcteur automatique de macG commence a me les briser. On ne peut pas le désactiver?


----------



## Alex3131 (31 Mars 2012)

Bon j'ai vérifié et réparer les permissions mais rien n'a changé... Je penses que j'ai plus qu'a supprimer ma partition bootcamp et réinstaller ma sauvegarde TimeMachine, tant pis. 

Merci en tout cas pour ton aide


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mars 2012)

Alex3131 a dit:


> Jai donc plusieurs questions :
> - Jai fait une sauvegarde avec TimeMachine dès que j'ai eu mon Macbook, est-ce que formater et utiliser cette sauvegarde et ma seule solution ?
> - Si je fait une sauvegarde avec TimeMachine de mon ordinateur actuel est ce que le problème reviendra après la réinstallation à partir de cette sauvegarde ou est ce que ca na rien à voir ?
> - Pour mes études j'ai du installé une partition BootCamp, est ce que le problème peut provenir de là ?
> ...



*DiskWarrior* est spécialement conçu (et le seul à ma connaissance) pour réparer le _Directory_ (catalogue des fichiers). Utilitaire de disque dApple ne peut pas grand chose.

Quelles études _nécessitent_ Windows ? Il nest pas nécessaire davoir une partition BootCamp pour faire fonctionner Windows. VirtualBox, VMware Fusion et Parallels Desktop permettent de virtualiser Windows. Ça fonctionne très bien.


----------



## Breizh44 (31 Mars 2012)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> *DiskWarrior* est spécialement conçu (et le seul à ma connaissance) pour réparer le _Directory_ (catalogue des fichiers). Utilitaire de disque dApple ne peut pas grand chose.
> 
> Quelles études _nécessitent_ Windows ? Il nest pas nécessaire davoir une partition BootCamp pour faire fonctionner Windows. VirtualBox, VMware Fusion et Parallels Desktop permettent de virtualiser Windows. Ça fonctionne très bien.



d'un autre coté ceux là bouffent plus de ram.
Je suis passé de fusion a bootcamp pour que solidworks puisse tourner a plein régime.

@alex3131 
je suppose que vous utilisez aussi solidworks a l'Icam toulouse, avec mes 4GO de ram, solidworks est (un peu) plus performant avec bootcamp et surtout les autres logiciels (genre Safari+mail+aperçu...) ne ralentissent pas.

Vivement un solidworks pour mac ou une alternative sérieuse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Avril 2012)

BestMBP a dit:


> Vivement un Solidworks pour Mac ou une alternative sérieuse.



http://www.punchcad.com/

http://www.blender.org/

http://www.autodesk.fr/adsk/servlet/pc/index?siteID=458335&id=14626647


----------



## Alex3131 (1 Avril 2012)

Oui je disais que j'avais besoin de BootCamp pour utiliser des logiciels de CAO ou de FAO comme SolidWorks, Gibbs et surtout CATIA qu'on ne trouve pas sur Mac.. Et étant donné que Mac avait prévu BootCamp spécialement pour pouvoir utiliser Windows je ne me suis pas préoccupé à trouver un autre moyen d'avoir Windows sur mon Mac comme "Parallels Desktop" ou autre.

    J'ai essayé de réparer le problème avec DiskWarrior, mais ça n'a toujours pas marché.. Est ce qu'il faut démarrer le Mac différemment pour utiliser DiskWarrior, comme pour l'utilitaire de disque en maintenant "cmd+R" au démarrage ?

Et Merci Joël Pierre mais tous nos travaux se font sous CATIA, c'est même exigé.. Je ne peux donc pas me permettre d'utiliser un autre logiciel de CAO..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Avril 2012)

Alex3131 a dit:


> Jai essayé de réparer le problème avec DiskWarrior, mais ça na toujours pas marché. Est-ce quil faut démarrer le Mac différemment pour utiliser DiskWarrior ?



Il faut démarrer sur un autre volume que celui qui doit être réparé. Impossible de réparer le volume de démarrage. DiskWarrior doit être sur le volume de démarrage. Il faut donc démarrer sur *une autre partition* du disque interne (avec Mac OS X installé) ou sur un disque externe sur lequel est installé Mac OS X ou sur un autre Mac. 

Sinon, je referais une installation propre : 
1) Sauvegardes complètes de Mac O X (Time Machine) et de Windows (avec un autre utilitaire) sur disques externes.
2) Effacement *total* du disque interne.
3) Partitionnement du disque interne avec Utilitaire de disque  : deux partitions pour Mac OS X dont une très petite et minimale pour les réparations de la principale avec DiskWarrior et une pour Windows/BootCamp).
4) Restauration de Mac OS X avec Time Machine et installation neuve de la petite partition de réparation.
5) Réinstallation ou restauration de Windows.
6) Rénover les Directory de Mac OS X avec DiskWarrior.


----------



## Alex3131 (2 Avril 2012)

Bon je risque de passé pour complètement ignare  mais tant pis..
J'ai voulu suivre tes conseils Joël Pierre, à savoir tout effacer et repartir sur de bonnes bases, mais problème... 
Apres avoir fait ma sauvegarde TimeMachine je redémarre pour lancer "Recovery HD", déjà surprise, la partition Bootcamp ne peux plus être choisie, je n'ai plus le choix qu'entre Mac ou Recovery HD après avoir maintenu "alt". 
Bon.. Passons de toute façon j'avais donc l'intention de la supprimer.
J'arrive sur l'utilitaire de disque pour effacer complètement le disque interne, au passage la partition BootCamp est de retour.. Je sélectionne alors "500,11 Go TOSHIBA MKS.." et je clique sur "effacer" et bien sur le message suivant apparait : "L'effacement du disque a échoué. Erreur : Impossible de démonter le disque"
J'essaye alors d'effacer seulement la partition BootCamp, évidement je n'y arrive pas, il n'y a plus rien dessus, j'ai attendu une heure pour "effacer l'espace libre" mouais et au final j'ai une partition qui semble " en bon état", merci, mais qui est toujours la.. Comment faire pour supprimer complètement cette p**** de partition..?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Avril 2012)

Alex3131 a dit:


> "L'effacement du disque a échoué. Erreur : Impossible de démonter le disque"



Il faut démarrer sur un disque *externe*, pas sur une partition du disque interne. On ne peut effacer le disque de démarrage. Il faut soit démarrer sur un DVD dinstallation, soit sur un système Mac OS X installé sur un disque externe, soit sur un autre Mac.


----------



## Alex3131 (7 Avril 2012)

Bon et bien merci pour vos réponses ! Tout remarche nickel et je n'ai rien perdu  Je me suis installer Lion sur un DD externe plutôt que de partitionner en 3 mon disque dur interne et j'ai pu réparer le problème. J'ai réinstaller windows, j'espère que le problème ne se renouvellera pas.. Est ce que vous auriez une idée d'où ce problème a t-il pu venir ? Que je refasse pas la même erreur.. En tout cas merci beaucoup pour votre aide !


----------

